
Does anyone know what's on this page? - jancurn
https://www.example.com/another
======
steanne
[https://www.iana.org/domains/reserved](https://www.iana.org/domains/reserved)

~~~
jancurn
Yeah, but check
[https://www.example.com/another](https://www.example.com/another) vs
[https://www.example.com/anything-else](https://www.example.com/anything-else)

